# Buffalo head



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone here keep Steatocranus casuarius? If so what would be a few good tank mates? could you keep them with tropheus?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Buffalo Heads are a riverine west african fish, that prefers neutral water, but is somewhat adaptable. They are a carnivore.

Tropheus are hard water fish from Tanganyika and are herbivores. Personally, I wouldn't mix them.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lots of other nice west african species available. I'd suggest a west african community tank. Lots of options. I've got my steatocranus with nanochromis parilus, gobiocichla ethelwynnae, sarotherodon linnellii, stomatopia mariae, and chromidotilapia kingsleyae at the moment. Not all are riverine, but mix well, at least for now. Some are still juvies. Many other possibilities. Maybe even stomatepia pindu, tilapia snyderae, etc. All of these do well for me in moderately hard water. Some west africans require softer water to do well or to breed, so do some checking before buying.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

What would you say to mixing them with a pair of Tilapia bythobates?


----------

